# Xorg 7.1+nvidia drivers

## neurolepsia

Forse ho fatto un errore. Ho aggiornato xorg alla versione 7.1 e i driver nvidia alla versione 1.0.9625(seguendo la guida sul wiki di gentoo). Fatto sta che X non parte piu'... Forse sara' un problema banale da risolvere, vi prego di non insultarmi se la risposta al mio problema e' semplice..

Questo e' l'errore:

http://rafb.net/paste/results/bbhkvs34.html

E questo e' Xorg.conf:

http://rafb.net/paste/results/DCXdaw37.html

Grazie mille in anticipo

Ciao

----------

## gamberetto

Ciao, quando hai aggiornato i drivers, poi hai rimosso e ricaricato il modulo del kernel "nvidia"?

Poi non sono sicuro che quel Load "dri" nella sezione "Module" di xorg.conf sia giusta. Fino agli ultimi drivers non ci andava. È stato introdotto il supporto a dri con quelli nuovi?

ciao

----------

## crisandbea

al posto di questa configurazione 

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

```

metti momentaneamente questa 

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "vesa"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

```

dimenticavo togli la riga "load dri".

e dopo avviato X,  carica i moduli nvidia. con modprobe nvidia.

 prova e facci sapere.

----------

## Luca89

```
   Load  "dri"
```

Prova a commentarla.

```
        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
```

Sei sicuro che vada messa li? Io l'ho inserita in questa sezione:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection
```

Inoltre non c'entra nulla con questo problema ma secondo il log di xorg, questa directory non esiste, quindi togli la voce:

```
   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"
```

P.S: Quando si cambia la versione dei driver nvidia bisogna togliere e ricaricare il modulo:

```
# modprobe -r nvidia

# modprobe nvidia
```

----------

## neurolepsia

risolto commentando dri .

Mi sorge una domanda... meglio compiz o beryl? se qualcuno di voi l'ha provato ovviamente..

grazie ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Luca89

 *neurolepsia wrote:*   

> Mi sorge una domanda... meglio compiz o beryl? se qualcuno di voi l'ha provato ovviamente..

 

Io mi sono trovato meglio con beryl.

----------

## neurolepsia

lo sto provando in questo momento, mi sembra piu' pesante di compiz anche perche' ha piu' effetti, a risentirci comunque  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

